# help



## phylwise (Sep 10, 2014)

how do I go about finding were and when the ship hms prembrook sailed from 1920 to 1930


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Firstly, on behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard phylwise.

Hopefully, someone will be able to help with the information you are seeking. We have a Royal Navy forum here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/forumdisplay.php?f=310

Good luck with your search (Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome, Phylwise. There is an old fashioned Police Box outside Earls Court underground station that may be of help. Just kidding, good luck.

John T


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
There was no ship called HMS PRE*M*BROKE, i presume you mean HMS PEMBROKE.

HMS PEMBROKE was the name of the RN Barracks at Chatham. There were a number of ships that took the name while serving as base/depot ships at the time. I take it your question is based on a RN service record of the period?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## phylwise (Sep 10, 2014)

*thanks*

yes I have just been given my granddads navy papers looking to finded out all I can fir my Grandchildren


----------

